# REA and Bachmanncar couplers problem



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a REA  and Bachman car off E-Bay . Came in original box's and boxes were  packed inside a bigger box great but they did not bother to put inserts or padding inside boxs .


So cars rolled back and forth smashing into either end of box as they traveled on its merry way to me. Now all couplers are bent sideways ninety degrees to the position it should be.


 I have tried just twisting it back but feels like  I may break it .  s Should I just go for it or does any one have any other ideas? Or is it time for new couplers?


TheBbachmann plastic shafts are broken Is there a way to replace the plastic shaft so it will still work or are these toast too?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What type coupler? Knuckle or hook and loop. If knuckles, the original REA may not mate well with the Bachmann. 

Repalcing the coupler is your best bet as bent plaxstic will be weak and eventually break. 

When replacing the couplers, seriously consider standardizing on the same manufacturer for all couplers if knuckles. 

You could try heating with a hair dryer and bend them back until you find replacements.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Aristo couplers will bend 90 degrees. I had a few that were like that. They should straighten out.


To save yourself a lot of headaches go to Kadee.


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Economy dictates using Bachmann Knuckle Couplers, these are cheaper than the other makes, and are the only manufacturers Coupling, which will retrofit every other manufacturers rolling stock, LGB,Aristocraft, USA Trains etc.  I have over 60 items of rolling stock of all brands, all have been fitted with Bachmann Knuckle Couplers and work a treat.  For remote uncoupling us the LGB uncoupling ramp, either permanent or electric.


----------

